# Totalled



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah. After seeing the pics I am guessing its totalled. Guess I am not allowed to own a cruze. 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Yikes! Hope nobody was hurt in that accident. Looks pretty bad though. Did your cruze get hit from behind and into the pole? The actual passenger cabin looks like it held up pretty well at least. I'd go replace it with another one ...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Man you have bad luck(well at least when it comes to cruzes)!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I take it no one was in the car at the time. That sucks dude, maybe you're meant to have an ltz?


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Holy that's totaled alright hope your ok 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Its a sad day and I hope she alright 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Wow man that really sucks, I hope everyone is alright at least.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Holy man, you aren't allowed at all apparently. How's the wife holding up?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Holy heck! Is your wife all right? The car can be replaced, she can't be. 

Looks like a drunk hit it and then fled.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

How in the ****...

Sorry man...that's terrible luck


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, it was hit from behind and put into the pole.

Nobody was in it. The police had to wake up the house lol. 

And possibly not only drunk driver but also stolen car. 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh yeah. I will get some daytime pictures up when the wife can go to the lot and send them to me. 

But this car definitely lives up to the safety hype. That car was hit, moved forward about 10 feet and then into the pole. Probably about 35-40 MPH collision. And that cabin looks great from an impact point of view.



Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow, terrible luck man.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Those pics are ugly!

Hope you'll soon be telling us about your new 2013 model.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Well the original plan was to sell my wife's 2006 Subaru Impreza and let her drive this while I am overseas. I leave in April for a year in Bahrain. but now that this happened I don't think I will be a Cruze owner for a while. I think we will just keep her car and when I get back I will buy a new one. (possibly 2014? what?! lol) It just doesn't make financial sense to to buy another one right now as much as I want to because I love this car. 

Don't worry though. My smiling face will still be here. I'll keep yins updated as to how badly i get screwed on this one and whatnot. and I will stick around to help people. I just wont be able to say "well on my cruze" anymore. lol


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

2014? Diesel. Get the Diesel. :1poke:


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

When will people stop drinking and driving!!!! I'm sorry this happened to you and your wife bud. Hope the offender gets the book thrown at him 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

For all we know the idiot could have just been texting & driving. In the last year I have had more than one car cross the center line of the road & force me in my Cruze onto the gravel shoulder to avoid getting hit head on. 

Both times I could see the driver was looking down & not watching the road at all.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry to see such pictures, the future certainly doesn't look good for it. I'm glad I don't have to park mine along a street like that, because you just never know.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

wow you got some bad luck,i honestly wish someone would ram my car so i can get a eco.maybe this time its time to wait and see if a "sport" model comes out


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear your extreme bad luck, glad to hear you'll stay and get another eventually!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow - first you drown your LS and then your ECO gets smashed from behind and into a light pole while parked. You don't need a car, you need an Abrahms tank. Hope your wife is doing OK with this discovery.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

wow lightning never strikes twice, horrible luck =S


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> wow you got some bad luck,i honestly wish someone would ram my car so i can get a eco.maybe this time its time to wait and see if a "sport" model comes out


Without anyone in it of course.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I will definitely be buying another cruze. Just not right now. Maybe a diesel is in my future. Or if they ever start selling the hatch here I will buy it in a heartbeat. 

The UR strut bar got damaged so I'm not gonna bother getting it off the car.  so my only loss is the cost of the tune. 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## milehigh (Nov 24, 2012)

So sorry to hear.... that really sucks. Glad no one was injured...


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Unbelievable.

Third time's the charm?


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

jakkaroo said:


> wow you got some bad luck,i honestly wish someone would ram my car so i can get a eco.maybe this time its time to wait and see if a "sport" model comes out


You have no idea how much I would like this to happen....

Freeking paid 22K and taxes for it 2 years ago...its now worth 12G....**** you GM and your discounts. 10G in two years is a little much...This is by far the most expensive vehicle I have ever owned. I had my last truck for 3 year and traded it for my current one, getting 29000 for it...it was 51K on the sticker, I bought it for 34 as it was on uber sale seeing it was a 2010 in 2011... 5K in three years..that's decant. Double that is just ridiculous...and in 2 years....that's worse than the old J-bodies.


As for OP...sucks if you liked the car...hope you have replacement insurance...Maybe it will buff out.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Holy crap, dude.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Does anyone actually read the post......No One Was In The Car. Sorry for more Cruze hassle you have to deal with.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Nuts...


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

Good to hear everyone OK.
Tell your wife use extreme caution.
That car is up against a pole with an electrical service run in PVC pipe. PVC breaks. If it did not go boom it could with very little movement.
Hope the car and all turns out well.


----------



## beeztee (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry about your luck.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear about this accident. It is a very good thing no one was in the car. When you are ready to get your new Cruze feel free to contact me for any assistance. I wish you and your family well!
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Good to hear that nobody was hurt and that you're not out a big financial loss. Very good to hear. Sucks that this is the 2nd Cruze you had totalled. I'm assuming insurance will pick up the bill? 

Every time I see a Cruze involved in a collision, I am amazed and impressed by how well the car holds up and how safe it keeps its passengers, whether it's being crushed by a semi trailer or being hit hard from behind or from any direction. These cars are arguably some of the safest cars on the road.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your Cruze. I am totally glad nobody was in the car when that happened! Still like everyone else it absolutely amazes me how well these cars held up in a crash situation. It is a relief to see that they do exactly what they're supposed to do when that happens.

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------

